# Rattlesnake recipes?



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I just killed this "little" guy and want to try rattlesnake for the first time. Anyone know any good recipes?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Never ate it myself ... must be some on the web.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I know we have atleast one member that has had it before I think Aries, and I trust you all more than te internet


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

How long after I dropped you off did you kill that


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

2 minutes!!!????????


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

A pan with some butter, salt and pepper , garlic and some onion, if you want something fancy then look online,


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

They taste like chicken!! :naughty:


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

nice shot

no snakes in scotland!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cook it like you would mullet or frogs


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to have an aunt that made rattlesnake. I was a kid, & she's been long dead, but I remember my uncle would kill them (this was in Arizona -I forgot where, but they had a ranch in the middle of frickin' NO WHERE, that itself was in the middle of a dessert), & she'd use flour & egg & fry them somehow. They were crazy spicy hot too, so some type of pepper was involved. I'll have to see if my cousin remembers, & get back to you. Keep this thread alive!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...nice shooting, by the way...


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,rattlesnake,FF.html

Rattlesnake skin pouches?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

kwinpr said:


> http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,rattlesnake,FF.html
> 
> Rattlesnake skin pouches?


...or belts! I have one from when I went through my "western" phase (& was about 25lbs lighter) that has buffalo head nickels incorporated into it & everything!


----------



## Andyap (Sep 14, 2014)

Cook with spicy curry gravy or just BBQ in a skewer and dip into chilli sauce with grounded peanut gravy and some lime...hot and sour ! Truly Yummy....

In Hong Kong, they cook their snakes in a pot of thick soup like beef stew, a real delicacy. Bon Appetite.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I have eaten a fair number , they are common in Texas, and the ones I have had were cut into 2" sections soaked in cold salted water over night patted dry then seasoned then rolled in flour and fried in very hot oil. If you do not cook them in hot oil or allow the oil to cool they have an objectable after taste. The seasoning we use has salt,pepper,garlic powder ,onion powder and MSG.

A spicy dip , like previously mentioned is also a good addition to the meal.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shot man! that's going to be tasty


----------

